# Rabbitat!



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Went out this weekend and being new to rabbit hunting did a lot of walking in area that may or may not have held rabbits. Found some dropping near brushy stuff , but nothing alive. Is there a certain type of land I should go looking for that will hold more than another? Things I've been wondering about are do rabbits not like open area's or should I find land farther from swampy areas because they like to tunnel or hide deep underneath things. Or is the main game find brush find hares. One last thing is that I was running a bloodhound that could find a mouse fart in wind storm and she never really went bonkers for any location, so I did feel that she did her job and there was nothing be found. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated by me and my hound. She gets real bummed when I can't reward her for all the miles I don't have to walk.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Depends on what your looking for, Hares or cottontails.

Hares generally are adjacent to some type of water, could be as simple as a cedar swamp. tag alders, cuttings that have had time to regenerate. I've done well in spots that have a christmas tree farm look to them

Cottontails, grassy, briars, sumacs, BRUSH, if it is tough for you to walk through, probably holds rabbits. Always did well closer to homes or barns (without yard cats).


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

well after kicking over nearly 3 miles of woods, fields and thickets I finally called it a day and brought the dog home. I stopped by the neighbors house just to see 3 rabbits heading for cover out behind they're house in some really thick stuff. Luckily for me they said I could go kill a few so the next chance I get I'll be out there. I'll have to keep my eye out for some better grounds. Thanks for the input.


----------

